# interest only term will I lose tracker



## fummum (19 Jul 2012)

Hi can anyone tell me if I interest only with ptsb will I loose my tracker after the interest only period?  Or will I continue on tracker as normal afterwards.


----------



## walshd (14 Aug 2012)

I don't think you'd lose it...


----------

